# Married to a Mexican from UK



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola!

I am from the UK and I have just married a Mexican Citizen in Mexico.  I have a few questions that I was wondering if anyone could answer. We are planning on moving to the UK for a few years and then return to Mexico in the future. 

1.When we got married we received 2 tyes of marriage certificates. 1 large one (acta de martimonio) with all the signatures, fingerprints etc and 1 smaller version with all the details on it but without signatures from us.

Both Certificates have official stamps, are on official paper and signed by the Judge. We were wondering if anyone had any advice on which certificate to use for my wifes UK spouse visa? we are thinking the big one, but we want to make sure as I know it will be difficult to get a brand new one of these and would prefer to use the more basic one.

2. Is it recommended to register with the INM or whatnot soon? Even though we plan on staying in the UK for a number of year before we eventually return to Mexico. We were planning on sorting my Mexican Visa later after we have gotten over the UK visa part 

Any other advice you think could be of help would be great,

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

An immigration attorney in the UK is probably the person you should be asking about the UK Visa issues. Regarding your Mexican immigration status, I'm thinking that if I were in your shoes I'd want to handle that before leaving Mexico for the UK ... unless the type of visa you qualify for requires you to be in Mexico for a set period of time, or else. Again, given the importance of these issues ... checking with an attorney experienced in these matters, in both countries, is probably the course to follow. Congratulations on the marriage.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assune that you are in Mexico with a tourist permit. If so, and if you leave within the required 180 days, you need do nothing now. If convenient, however, I would register your marriage with the British Embassy or nearest consulate.
Your marriage will entitle you to become a Residente Permanente, which will take some months, leading to eligibility for naturalization after 2 years living as a married couple in Mexico. So, it seems that you should wait until you return to Mexico to pursue that path. If you were Residente Permanente and took up residence elsewhere, you would lose that status, and your plan seems to fit that scenario. So, I suggest that you remain a tourist until you return permanently to Mexico.
If you now hold any other type of Mexican Visa, be sure to cancel it upon any departure lasting beyond renewal schedules, to avoid fines in the future.


----------

